# Knives for Craftsman Planer 351.233731



## rstenevik (Nov 2, 2009)

Good Evening Everyone

I just bought a used craftsman planer model 351.233731 and a blade has a big nick in it. The part number is 3833, but the sears site says it is not available. How do I find new blades that will fit?
It appears I have to take one out and measure it and then go shopping for blades by size.

Thanks for your help.

Bob


----------



## wcpalmer (Aug 21, 2010)

That planer was manufactured by Colovos Co for sears back in the 70's. In searching the net could not find a supplier for parts. 

I worked for Sears Service in the 70's 

Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Try the link below,with some luck it will show your size.

craftsman planer blades - Google Product Search

http://www.amazon.com/HSS-Planer-Blades-Craftsman-Powermatic/dp/B002ODLGMW

http://www.americannationalknife.com/
===========


----------



## rstenevik (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks Bill and BJ
I couldn't find my model number on any of the links, so I guess I'll pull the blades and measure them.

Bob


----------



## rstenevik (Nov 2, 2009)

I pulled the blades and thanks to BJ's link to American National found the matching size.

Thanks to Bill and BJ for their Info.

Bob


----------



## rstenevik (Nov 2, 2009)

If anyone else is interested the blades are 12 1/2 X 3/4 X 1/8 and mine just arrived today. They are really nice!

Bob


----------



## edw_jr (Dec 8, 2010)

Have the same machine and also need blades. Hope your info is correct.


----------



## akuskim (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi Bob I got the same Craftsman planer model 351 233731 and need blades. Do you know what brand fit you put in your planer Thanks Bill


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Akusim. If you look just above your user name you'll see the date your and everyone else posted. Bob's was in 2010. Brand isn't terribly important regarding the fit. There may some differences in quality. The best is to go to a dealer that specializes in planer blades. Here is a google search page with a variety of dealers. https://www.google.ca/search?q=planer+knives&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=POO8VoSXN8bT0ASnzJQ4


----------



## Carl Veith (Feb 28, 2017)

*Knives Found*

I know this post is a bit dated however, it still shows up when doing a google search. I was searching for knife replacements for the Sears 233731 planer. I thought I would offer a link to the set I found on mywoodcutters.com. However, as a new forum member, I cannot post URLs... So if you go to Mywoodcutters.com and type 233731 in the site search box, it will take you to the blades you need. Hope this helps anyone looking for these blades in the future.


Carl


----------



## Oxi (Aug 17, 2017)

What about the knife gauge? Like everything else on this planer, this part is no longer available. I found replacement blades on Amazon (Powertec HSS 128035) for half the cost of those from American National Knife - but they're useless without an adjustment gauge. Any suggestions for obtaining one?


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Infinity Tools might be able to help. It's worth a try. https://www.infinitytools.com/ It would probably be best to phone them.

Charley


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Oxi said:


> What about the knife gauge? Like everything else on this planer, this part is no longer available. I found replacement blades on Amazon (Powertec HSS 128035) for half the cost of those from American National Knife - but they're useless without an adjustment gauge. Any suggestions for obtaining one?


Hi Oxi and welcome. This question has been asked before. If you haven't yet removed the old blades you can make one. I whipped a quick one out to show someone else how it could be done in this thread: http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/102330-ryobi-ap-10-question.html You could do a more refined version with more time and effort. Any gauge has two functions. One is to set the exposure of the knives relative to the head. This is not an overly critical measure. There is some leeway about how much knife can stick up above the head. The other function is more critical and that is to set the knives level from one end to the other so that you are not planing wedges. For that you may need to play around with the gauge a bit to get it right. 

Make sure before you do anything else is that the planer isn't already planing wedges. Mine did from brand new. My manual came with a procedure to correct this which meant making another (home made) gauge and taking the chain off that raises the columns and turn each column separately until all 4 corners were level and then reinstalling the chain onto the chain drive sprockets.


----------



## frankoamerican (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi Carl, Did you get the carbide or HSS blades?

Frank


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Frank and welcome. Carl hasn't been on the forum since March so not sure he will answer.


----------

